# Aliens: Colonial Marines



## Mussels (Feb 9, 2013)

we didnt have a thread dedicated to this game, so i made one.


Me, housemate, and brother have this game preordered (and i got the DLC) and i'm looking forward to playing it with a few TPU'ers.

What i've seen in trailers really resembles L4D gameplay, with aliens


----------



## HammerON (Feb 9, 2013)

Haven't pre-ordered yet, but I will be buying it!!!
May suck as some have been saying, but I am a big fan of the Alien series (movies and games)


----------



## Mussels (Feb 9, 2013)

it seems to be actually aimed at fans:

drop in/drop out coop (with bots taking over) for the ENTIRE SP campaign.

4v4 vs with humans controlling the aliens (winnar)


no invisible predators with OP weaponry


----------



## jormungand (Feb 9, 2013)

Mussels said:


> it seems to be actually aimed at fans:
> 
> drop in/drop out coop (with bots taking over) for the ENTIRE SP campaign.
> 
> ...



id like some predators but let it dark, just Aliens!!


----------



## lyndonguitar (Feb 9, 2013)

damn this looks cool


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 9, 2013)

Game over man. GAME OVER!


----------



## AsRock (Feb 9, 2013)

Only the 1st one was any good so going see how it turns out it might just be a short as campaign and unmodifiable game which i am sick to hell of them..  And for the one before this that was just pitiful.

So for now going save me money but have my eye on it for sure.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 9, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Game over man. GAME OVER!



Love that part in the movie


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 9, 2013)

lets make a camp fire and single a couple of songs


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 9, 2013)

just remember if you order through GMG you can get the entire thing Game + GLC for $57.50 vs steam at $76

$37.50 for base game
$27 for the DLC use 25% off code to get it down further.

if you DONT have a GMG account let me know use a referal link when signing up and then purchase base game you get $2 credit for joining which you can then use on the DLC for another $2 off bringing total cost down to $55 give or take.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 9, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> just remember if you order through GMG you can get the entire thing Game + GLC for $57.50 vs steam at $76
> 
> $37.50 for base game
> $27 for the DLC use 25% off code to get it down further.
> ...



^ i got the game for $30 at getgamesgo.com, then the DLC from GMG for the DLC.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm always a bit skeptical when they start catering to team coop or mp in a game that was meant for it's shock the lone player horror. It often dumbs down the survival horror a notch or two to action horror or spray and pray chaos. Even some that start out in the coop genre end up this way, L4D 2 for instance.

The latest example of course is Dead Space 2. Horror games are supposed to keep you on the edge of your seat immersed in the experience, not constantly crafting at the bench, grinding for resources, or deploying and waiting for scavenger bots. It even has a cheesy love triangle bicker fest that just feels out of place in a horror game.

The narrative alone in A: CM sounds like something out of a Duke Nukem game, replete with a gigantic mini gun to turn monsters into goo. They say they're trying to follow the older Aliens movies in this one. Well don't forget those movies involved soldiers straying and getting picked off one by one, not a team working in close cooperation.

Despite my skepticism, I'm still hopeful, and will probably get it, but after the latest videos they've shown, I can't be too enthused about it, esp after seeing Dead Space get dumbed down to action coop. The truth is, they didn't add coop in DS to bump up the challenge, it was to appease those from the last two whom couldn't handle the game solo.

This is what happens when they listen to random players vs devoted horror game veterans. You wind up with CoD horror vs survival horror.


----------



## Widjaja (Feb 9, 2013)

Hmm....

You're just over the pond....
Colonial Marines or Borderlands 2.

Would be nice to play a L4D type game with people who are less likely to run and gun ahead to get the most kills while leaving you behind ftw.

Only reason why I disliked L4D2 was the amount of randoms who spoiled the gaming experience for me.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 9, 2013)

Widjaja said:


> Only reason why I disliked L4D2 was the amount of randoms who spoiled the gaming experience for me.



Then again, turning horror games into fast paced action shooters has that effect, so it's not just the fault of the players. A lot of devs have lost touch with the idea that horror needs to be paced and suspenseful to really have any shock value. They're turning it into a spray and pray CoD noob thing where it's more about bragging rights than immersion.


----------



## Widjaja (Feb 9, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> Then again, turning horror games into fast paced action shooters has that effect, so it's not just the fault of the players. A lot of devs have lost touch with the idea that horror needs to be paced and suspenseful to really have any shock value. They're turning it into a spray and pray CoD noob thing where it's more about bragging rights than immersion.



I just can't percieve how it can make people kick you out of team for doing the slightest thing wrong or have them yell at you over VOIP for reviving them when they do not want to be revived.

Have you played Killing Floor Horror shooter?
I have never experienced the poor team playing in that game to anywhere near the same level as left for dead.
People who do attempt to grieve and have just general bad attitude safe behind their computer screen get kicked or or left behind.

Not the other way around.


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 9, 2013)

my game wil give you slow pasted horror survival


----------



## D007 (Feb 9, 2013)

I got one copy for me and one for my brother as well. I am down to team up. 
No way I'm passing on colonial Marines. It better be good!..lol..
Hell my names been Bishop in games for ages. 
Aliens ftw.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Game over man. GAME OVER!



Secure that shit Hudson..


----------



## Bow (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## rampage (Feb 11, 2013)

Does anyone know the actual steam unlock time? 

i know global the 12-feb it unlocks but i cant find any times.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 11, 2013)

Pre-loading:


----------



## Mussels (Feb 11, 2013)

mines been preloaded since i ordered it, but same with rampage i cant find an unlock time, which kinda makes it vague with us being in a different time zone.

here we go:







thats 4am here :/


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 11, 2013)

I would be pre-loading this game if I wasn't pre-broke.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 11, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I would be pre-loading this game if I wasn't pre-broke.



I'm in the same boat you're in.. I was broke when I picked up FC3.. Now I'm really broke.. lol


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 11, 2013)

that alien vs predator game was pure sheit.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 11, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> that alien vs predator game was pure sheit.



No it wasn't. Wasn't that bad at all.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 11, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No it wasn't. Wasn't that bad at all.



glad you liked it. i thought it played like pure crap with zero imagination. this one unfortunately looks just as bad. also, are the graphics from 2004?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 11, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> glad you liked it. i thought it played like pure crap with zero imagination. this one unfortunately looks just as bad. also, are the graphics from 2004?



All graphics are from 2004. As for AvP what did you expect? Are you one of those people who get mad at the plot of a Godzilla movie?


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 11, 2013)

I have to agree with TMM, I liked it as well. I just wished it was longer. It gave you the hunted and the hunter feeling.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 11, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> All graphics are from 2004.



can't disagree with that 



> As for AvP what did you expect? Are you one of those people who get mad at the plot of a Godzilla movie?



i love the alien movie franchise including the two AvP movies. the games though play like they were made a bunch of interns.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 11, 2013)

I liked the latest AvP game, wish it was longer actually. But running around from light to dark with a bunch of marines below as helpless cattle for the slaughter, ah was so refreshing. We've played for years as the weak little men with guns who have to over come foes with 100x our health and damage. It can be fun sure, but mostly it just comes off as tedious. 

But actually allow me for once to be that overpowered monster who can attack out of nowhere and scare the crap out of my victims? now that's refreshing.

Predator was fun in the hack and slash and I loved the ability to jump wherever I wanted to go (rather than the poor human who can't seem to mount a 3 ft curb...)but they nerfed the gun too much imo.

marine was the typical tedious representation of the poor sad bastard who's foes are much stronger but somehow survives. Wish they would have at least focused more on the horror element on that one but I'll take 2 outta 3. 

The new one seems to be all the tedious and none of the fun...pass.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 11, 2013)

I have to agree, AvP 2010 is the best so far. Only thing that bothered me was the need to get through a whole level without checkpoints on the hardest mode. I was on a system that lagged back then though, maybe I should try it again with my new rig.

The original AvP series had Aliens swarms that were hard to escape as Predator on anything but lower difficulty levels.


----------



## erocker (Feb 12, 2013)

Hmmm... Those reviews.


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 12, 2013)

erocker said:


> Hmmm... Those reviews.



I'm disheartened by them as well.  I'll likely give it a rent and a spin on the Xbox.  Better to be out $3 than $50.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 12, 2013)

Regardless of bad reviews I'll buy this game. Just like S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl, that had game breaking bugs but it didn't stop me from enjoying it. If anything I didn't suffer at all when it was released and when patches came out it just got better and better.

Maybe I just have an optimistic outlook. I won't be getting A:CM until I have the Internet again so probably by then a few patches will have been released. I may even hold off until the DLC is released.

Anyone played it yet?


----------



## Recus (Feb 12, 2013)

Available soon with AMD Never Settle bundle.


----------



## Frick (Feb 12, 2013)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Regardless of bad reviews I'll buy this game. Just like S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl, that had game breaking bugs but it didn't stop me from enjoying it. If anything I didn't suffer at all when it was released and when patches came out it just got better and better.
> 
> Maybe I just have an optimistic outlook. I won't be getting A:CM until I have the Internet again so probably by then a few patches will have been released. I may even hold off until the DLC is released.
> 
> Anyone played it yet?



according to the reviews the problems is not bugs or anything like it, they say its just abad, boring game.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 12, 2013)

I just read the review on IGN and PCGamer. Holy crap Gearbox really dropped the ball! I didn't expect a AAA game but some of these scores are in the 50's!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 12, 2013)

i saw mussels on steam last night playing this game. i should have asked how he liked it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 12, 2013)

I was really wanting to get this game, but after some of the reviews.. I'll pass.. Maybe a $5 steam deal..


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 12, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> I have to agree, AvP 2010 is the best so far. Only thing that bothered me was the need to get through a whole level without checkpoints on the hardest mode. I was on a system that lagged back then though, maybe I should try it again with my new rig.
> 
> The original AvP series had Aliens swarms that were hard to escape as Predator on anything but lower difficulty levels.



avp2010 is one piece of shit and should never been made, 
avp2 is the best of it series


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2013)

I got AVP in a give away but played about 10 minutes of it before uninstalling.


----------



## Frick (Feb 12, 2013)

Morgoth said:


> avp2010 is one piece of shit and should never been made,
> avp2 is the best of it series



I only played the first one and it rocked. Especially the multiplayer was absolutely hysterical. SPent many hours nailing aliens to the walls with me speargun.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 12, 2013)

Mussels said:


> mines been preloaded since i ordered it, but same with rampage i cant find an unlock time, which kinda makes it vague with us being in a different time zone.
> 
> here we go:
> 
> ...



$80???  

It's only £29.99 ($50) here in the UK


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 12, 2013)

Frick said:


> according to the reviews the problems is not bugs or anything like it, they say its just abad, boring game.



Eurogamer's review gave me that impression...

_"It all comes back to that engine, and it's the pneumatic jaw in the soft squishy skull of a game that feels more like a weary contractual obligation than a chance to immerse yourself in one of the most beloved franchises around. Even if it were polished to an acceptable, 2013-standard AAA shine, Colonial Marines would still only be a generic effort coasting on borrowed iconography. Weighed down by so many grindingly obvious mechanical issues, it never even gets off the ground. For a game all about exterminating bugs, it's a fatal irony."_

... either-way I'm going to buy the game at a later date and see what I think myself.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 12, 2013)

I got the game, will give it a whirl and report back.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 12, 2013)

It's awful

For a game that's been in dev for so long, it's abysmal.  It's an insult.

I preloaded and got home from work today to play it.  

It's capping at 60fps despite not having v-sync on.  Might just be me but smacks of console fps.

Graphics are terrible.  Genuinely terrible by today's standards.  Texture details, quality - all bloody awful.  I was hoping for more atmosphere but it seems in space - there is none.

I'm 38 years old and was hoping for something with style.  This has none.  I will probably uninstall it and count it as a bad experience.  £30 down the tubes.

I'm sure some folk will defend it but in the run up to Crysis 3 and Metro Lastlight games that are made this poorly with so little enthusiasm have no place in todays PC gaming.

And to think Nvidia is releasing Titan.  On the basis of this, it could re-release the GeForce 6800 instead.


----------



## Phusius (Feb 12, 2013)

glad I saved my money and didnt buy into the marketing.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 12, 2013)

It'll probably be cheap very soon on Steam or Amazon or even GMG, kind of the way Spec Ops dropped in price very quickly, and I'll grab it then, around the $7.50-$10 area, just for the sake if the Aliens franchise. 

Sorry Ridley


----------



## lyndonguitar (Feb 12, 2013)

this game looks fun, I've watched some videos, and I would agree that the graphics are too outdated, and the gameplay is not that solid, although it is a great concept on paper

maybe still fun with friends though, but for me I think its not worth the $50 price(on steam)

I'll wait for a cheap 4-pack sale and i'll buy it.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 12, 2013)

AvP and AvP2 were AWESOME!


This game though is getting terrible reviews. I've been looking forward to it for so long. I think i will download the demo /wink and see how it is.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 12, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> And to think Nvidia is releasing Titan.  On the basis of this, it could re-release the GeForce 6800 instead.



i wonder what percentage of games that have been released for the PC in the past 12 months only require a low end graphics card to play at 1080p and 30FPS ?


----------



## Phusius (Feb 12, 2013)

where can one buy avp 2? i cant find it on steam, i own the original on steam tho


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 12, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00005QX4F/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 12, 2013)

easy rhino said:


> i wonder what percentage of games that have been released for the pc in the past 12 months only require a low end graphics card to play at 1080p and 30fps ?



>90%


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 12, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> >90%



i agree with this number. very little focus is given to improving graphics in today's games. (gameplay also leaves something to be desired IMO) i can't say the same about those created in 2005-2008 where companies were really pushing the envelope. Then, not coincidently, the xbox 360 and the PS3 were released and now we are back to crappy console ports.


----------



## tacosRcool (Feb 12, 2013)

I feel as most of the reviews for this game just wanted to hate on it. Looks decent but I would have to see for myself on how it plays.


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## HammerON (Feb 12, 2013)

Played a little bit last night and was not really impressed. Graphics are nothing special. Only played for about 30 minutes...
I will play through the campaign at least since I spent the money on it.
It is fun killing aliens


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 12, 2013)

The game was just reviewed by IGN, and got a 4.5/10

Ill wait till it goes on sale on Steam till i drop $50 into a 5 hour game.


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 12, 2013)

btw the xenomorph on the box art contains metalic glitering paint


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 12, 2013)

Morgoth said:


> btw the xenomorph on the box art contains metalic glitering paint



They should have spent the money on less glittery packaging and a more refined game.

This has inferior graphics to F.E.A.R - a very good game that was out 7 and a half years ago.  It also has no 'feel' to it.  There is no suspense and no sense of urgency. It's all very 'go here, shoot that, move on, repeat'.

By all means play it but given how fantastic the old AVP games were, this is really a very poor effort.

EDIT: added screenshot from 7+ year old game (F.E.A.R)

How a good game looked 7 1/2 years ago.


----------



## erocker (Feb 12, 2013)

Pre-order cash grab. I'm sorry for those that bought the season pass to go with it. I don't think this game will last more than one "season" before it is forgotten about.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 12, 2013)

As mentioned, the reviews (at least one being from a pretty reputable site), indicate the game has serious problems that won't likely be fixed, like horrible graphics and AI. That's far from a game like STALKER SOC that had bugs that got fixed.

About the comment on AvP2 vs AvP 2010, it's reeks of someone that likes to trash other's opinions, vs state their own, so I'll not even entertain it as worthwhile conversation.





the54thvoid said:


> They should have spent the money on less glittery packaging and a more refined game.


No kidding, let's put aside the meaningless box shots and get to the meat of the matter.

I don't have much faith in Gearbox anymore, and the typical glowing review from IGN isn't going to change that. IGN will let anyone make walkthrough videos of games, most of which lately are very suspect, with no real proof of having accomplished certain achievements they're implying they beat. It's common that they gloss over problems in games where you can't actually achieve something due to a bug.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 12, 2013)

erocker said:


> Pre-order cash grab. I'm sorry for those that bought the season pass to go with it. I don't think this game will last more than one "season" before it is forgotten about.



Being broke has paid off!


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 12, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> I don't have much faith in Gearbox anymore,



From what I got from the opening credits, Gearbox is more a producer here than the actual developer. There are three other devs mentioned.


My opinion...It's Doom3 with aliens. Might be interesting to see how coop goes though. I haven't played enough to make a real conclusion.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 12, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> From what I got from the opening credits, Gearbox is more a producer here than the actual developer. There are three other devs mentioned.
> 
> 
> My opinion...It's Doom3 with aliens. Might be interesting to see how coop goes though. I haven't played enough to make a real conclusion.



Not that they're the best source, but wikipedia states it as:

Developer(s)	Gearbox Software
In association with:
Nerve Software
TimeGate Studios
Demiurge Studios (Wii U)

I take that as meaning Gearbox spearheaded and managed the development, and the other teams merely assisted on certain platforms and/or aspects of the game.

Doom 3 with aliens might actually end up being a bit of an insult to Id. This one appears to be more arcade shooter than suspenseful survival horror. Doom 3 was actually a bit of both. It was mostly arcade, but at least it had some halfway decent dark, suspenseful pauses mixed in.


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 12, 2013)

If you want super extream good grapics, mybe start playing games with pre rendered backgrounds? like resident evil zero/ remake

i did saw some unfinished or quik work in the game, but i find story more important then grapics


----------



## Flibolito (Feb 13, 2013)

I wish they still made games like early Resident Evil. Pre-rendered backgrounds in 1080p+ res and very high polygon count everything else would be awesome. Maybe it would be scary again. The backgrounds would end up being like high res movie strips that you play in.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 13, 2013)

I also preordered this game at Newegg, had a $12 off coupon, so at least I didn't pay full price for it, but I still feel the burn as I could've used that coupon to preorder another game...

I had such high hopes for this game, I still remember my old clan days playing the original AvP at LAN parties for hours, but after reading the reviews and this thread I can't help but feel sad knowing that the game waiting for me at home when I get back from work won't meet my expectations, I feel so disappointed as many of you guys do 

This is a sad day, I didn't really care about the bad graphics (been watching most of the teasers online for the past few months) but I was still hoping to have fun playing it, and realizing my dream of actually being part of a worthy sequel to Aliens, as opposed to the stinking movies released for the franchise after what I believe was its high point. 

Do you guys realize that the vision Ridley and Cameron had while they were at the helm of their respective alien movies, defined most sci-Fi action and terror movies and games for decades to come?

It's such a shame that the franchise has been mishandled and its potential wasted...


----------



## Depth (Feb 13, 2013)

I've barely prepurchased a single game since Dungeon Siege 3, that game was like having testicular torsion all over again.

I'm glad I didn't get hyped up over this game and as with a lot of games these days I was very glad I didn't pay for it. 

Though perhaps it suffered the Duke Nukem Forever-syndrome of being in development for too long, but that's no excuse for covering up 2007-era graphics with low lighting. 
(2007-era being with some very generous rounding)


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 13, 2013)

Depth said:


> I've barely prepurchased a single game since Dungeon Siege 3, that game was like having testicular torsion all over again.
> 
> I'm glad I didn't get hyped up over this game and as with a lot of games these days I was very glad I didn't pay for it.
> 
> ...



You Had Testicular Torsion?


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

i just seen a video where aliens dont even react to you pointing the flashlight at them and continue to stroll around 
also the pulse rifle has 40 rounds
0/10 will not buy thanks gearbox


----------



## Depth (Feb 13, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> You Had Testicular Torsion?



About 8 years ago now. Simple surgery, everything is tethered down 

Dungeon Siege 3 was a kick to the groin of very awesome memories of playing Dungeon Siege 1 and 2, and testicular torsion was very reminiscent to a kick to the groin; 
so I find it suitable to compare Dungeon Siege 3 to testicular torsion. That's about how much I enjoyed it.

Actually, Aliens: Colonial Marines is kinda balls so I'm open to extending this comparison to cover it as well.


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 13, 2013)

Randy Pitchford - CEO Gearbox Software said:
			
		

> “You have to be, um, careful and respectful of the authenticity of the universe.  The biggest advantage that this game gets, because it’s Gearbox Software building it, is we’re not settling you know?  Like a lot of games based on licenses, they become work for hire projects just milking a franchise.”



That's from a promotional video


----------



## Akrian (Feb 13, 2013)

Sooo...yeah I've pre-ordered it...thank got I had a good coupon. After recently playing DS3 this is pretty bad.
My problems with the game:
1. Where's the godly "special engine" that Randy was talking about, why this game looks worse then DNF, why I see textures that came creeping upon me from 2002-2003 ?
2. Where's the "horror" aspect ?
3. Why the aliens even on the hardest difficulty just STAND there or run on their two towards you, instead of being sneaky and wall-crawling
4. Why there isn't a button to check your ammo in some way on the hardest difficulty - IDK with how much ammo I start with, is that the way a responsible marine treats his ammunition ?


so far I had more fun with AVP of 2010 - better graphics, better action and all.


Ugh, might try co-op


----------



## Widjaja (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks like purchasing Borderlands 2 for 50% off was the better choice for me.


----------



## Akrian (Feb 13, 2013)

Widjaja said:


> Looks like purchasing Borderlands 2 for 50% off was the better choice for me.



Hah yeah.  They are on totally different levels. BL2 is awesome. BL 1 is awesome. Brothers in Arms is great...and then gearbox buys DNF ... and drops a turd. Says "we're sorry" and then gearbox buys aliens and drops a turd. 
Ok, from now on I will see that pattern a mile away.


P.S. And how the HELL do you make UE3 look WORSE then UE 2.5 0_o


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 13, 2013)

Am I the only one that really bought it for multiplayer? I don't really care about PS oto much...I wanna blast aliens away with friends.


----------



## Akrian (Feb 13, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Am I the only one that really bought it for multiplayer? I don't really care about PS oto much...I wanna blast aliens away with friends.




No, you're not the only one. Too bad there are like...2 survival maps -_-


----------



## Nordic (Feb 13, 2013)

I know they are very different games but this game just reminds me of natural selection 2. It really is just the alien vs marine theme.


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

james888 said:


> I know they are very different games but this game just reminds me of natural selection 2. It really is just the alien vs marine theme.



Except NS2 is a good game


----------



## xenocide (Feb 13, 2013)

james888 said:


> I know they are very different games but this game just reminds me of natural selection 2. It really is just the alien vs marine theme.



If I had any talent I would be all about making an Aliens-mod for NS2, considering the engine is fantastic, and has a lot of the tools already in place.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 13, 2013)

Batou1986 said:


> Except NS2 is a good game
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAAAPE/UnXdRs01kCQ/s400/1360712812836.gif



I will take you on your word for that. I do love ns2.



xenocide said:


> If I had any talent I would be all about making an Aliens-mod for NS2, considering the engine is fantastic, and has a lot of the tools already in place.



It probably would not be that hard. Some one made a hidden mod for ns2. It isn't as fun as the hl2 version but one day it might be.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 13, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> Not that they're the best source, but wikipedia states it as:
> 
> Developer(s)	Gearbox Software
> In association with:
> ...


I read somewhere that an ex gearbox developer stated that the game was outsourced to TimeGate Studios and Gearbox only did the multiplayer part (which coincidentally, was the only thing positive based from the reviews). Sega however intervened the statement, and told that it was all Gearbox.

Doesn't matter. Will wait for it to go $3 3 months later.


----------



## rampage (Feb 13, 2013)

im glad i saw some early game footage and then it looked like a consol port.

I did get the game and DLC for $50 which is a lot better then the $120 steam wanted in australia.

for me the most lacking part is the High pings in co-op, my brother and i were getting 4/500 pings where most things are getting 4/50.

personaly im glad i didn't follow the hype so i didnt have that far to be let down after playing it


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 13, 2013)

xenocide said:


> If I had any talent I would be all about making an Aliens-mod for NS2, considering the engine is fantastic, and has a lot of the tools already in place.



unless you want fox breathing down on your neck


----------



## xenocide (Feb 13, 2013)

Morgoth said:


> unless you want fox breathing down on your neck



I believe as long as it's not monetized you are fine.


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 13, 2013)

xenocide said:


> I believe as long as it's not monetized you are fine.



trust me,
btw any one is capable of changing there headgear for female marines?? 
becus i can only for males..


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

xenocide said:


> I believe as long as it's not monetized you are fine.



fox could make money off it and they wouldn't so it would be a problem


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 13, 2013)

Batou1986 said:


> Except NS2 is a good game
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAAAPE/UnXdRs01kCQ/s400/1360712812836.gif



Holy S#!t that was funny!  



cadaveca said:


> Am I the only one that really bought it for multiplayer? I don't really care about PS oto much...I wanna blast aliens away with friends.



No I will get it for the single player co-op. The survival maps will be nice but I like co-op with plot.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 13, 2013)

I think one well know line will sum up this game...

"Game over man!"

The PC version is averaging 37/100 on GameRankings, 42/100 on Metacritic, with Meta user scores being only slightly higher at 43/100. Even GameTrailers, who's given a lot of overly glowing reviews lately, rated it only 5.9/10.

Over indeed, it was over before it started.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 13, 2013)

I just uninstalled it.  Wish there was a way I could unlock the game from my account.  I'd happily give it away.


----------



## TheHunter (Feb 13, 2013)

Really, WDF were they thinking??

Check this Demo footage vs. final product 
What the hell happened to Aliens: Colonial Marines...


Im a huge Alien fan, but I sure wont be buying this mess, even AVP2010 looks & plays better.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 13, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> I just uninstalled it.  Wish there was a way I could unlock the game from my account.  I'd happily give it away.



Let me guess, short campaign that's mostly an action corridor shooter vs horror game, twitchy AI, poor use of the movie actors for voicing, cheesy action game dialogue, aliens always running at you vs sneaking up on you, ridiculous boss fights, and a story and setting that nowhere near represents the feel of the movies?

Word is the game files on the PC version are pretty much like those of Dishonored, so at least it can probably be edited to look a bit better. Try setting bloom to False (looks overly glowing) and bumping Detail Mode from 2 to 5. I hear it also has an in game FOV adjuster, which is kinda surprising really.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 13, 2013)

TheHunter said:


> Really, WDF were they thinking??
> 
> Check this Demo footage vs. final product
> What the hell happened to Aliens: Colonial Marines...
> ...



That's an astonishing change 



Frag Maniac said:


> Let me guess, short campaign that's mostly an action corridor shooter vs horror game, twitchy AI, poor use of the movie actors for voicing, cheesy action game dialogue, aliens always running at you vs sneaking up on you, ridiculous boss fights, and a story and setting that nowhere near represents the feel of the movies?
> 
> Word is the game files on the PC version are pretty much like those of Dishonored, so at least it can probably be edited to look a bit better. Try setting bloom to False (looks overly glowing) and bumping Detail Mode from 2 to 5. I hear it also has an in game FOV adjuster, which is kinda surprising really.



I played past the first campaign and then got bored.  It's just so dull.  And yes, it is just going to A & B while shooting aliens or mercenaries.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 13, 2013)

I played this last night and I agree that the visuals are behind the times but they aren't that bad. I have seen a lot worse. Knowing what everyone were saying about this game I went in expecting terrible graphics. It's nothing special or even good but it's decent.

Gameplay so far is fair but nothing exciting. The game doesn't grab me though at all so I doubt I'll play through it.

For someone that just has to play another game based on the Alien universe then by all means play it. But wait for a big sale.


----------



## Siskods9 (Feb 13, 2013)

TheHunter said:


> Really, WDF were they thinking??
> 
> Check this Demo footage vs. final product
> What the hell happened to Aliens: Colonial Marines...
> ...



Wow... just wow.

Gearbox need to apologise. Seriously if I messed up a project this bad in work I'd lose my job.
The differences between the Demo and the Final product are simply stunning. Its like they gave up on it in early development and palmed it off (outsourced) with only one instruction, get it out the door in any state by the deadline. 

What a shameful mess. Anyone who bought on the strength of how the demo looked has been defrauded. 



I hope that since the reviews aired that sales for this rubbish have fallen off to nothing. Maybe then then the publisher would get the message.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 13, 2013)

No matter what they show in that comparison video, it still would have been a crap game even if it looked like the demo did. Nothing can fix horrible gameplay.

They're going to have to drop the price of this game to $20-$30 soon, as it's really just a value game disguised as a AAA title by false advertising, and even if they do, it will probably be hard just to break even. They'll most likely lose money on it.


----------



## KainXS (Feb 14, 2013)

can't believe I bought this game man, its more like starship troopers to me.

omg man


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Feb 14, 2013)

http://youtu.be/8J8SzBhjqaQ


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 14, 2013)

KainXS said:


> can't believe I bought this game man, its more like starship troopers to me.
> 
> omg man



i agree to that. i have the same feeling


----------



## Frick (Feb 14, 2013)

I am still upset noone has made a good game from the book. Or wait they did, it's called Tribes.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2013)

anyone else having huge ping issues? i cant get into any MP games with less than 500 ping


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 15, 2013)

Mussels said:


> anyone else having huge ping issues? i cant get into any MP games with less than 500 ping



I've actually read that's a common problem with some, maybe due to location. Since you're down under, you may be getting the bad end of the stick there. I just watched Angry Joe's entire video review, and I don't recall him mentioning ping problems, though I may have just forgotten it.

The MP is about the only thing he praised, even though it only has 4 basic modes.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2013)

i wouldnt know, as i cant get any kills at all in MP. i cant even play coop with other aussies in private matches, its like all the traffic is routed to the USA (even for voice - on LAN play its ok, but the voip traffic is terribly laggy and lossy)


----------



## D007 (Feb 16, 2013)

Man I am having a lot of fun in this game.. 
Beat campaign co op with my bro on BA.
Was hella fun and nail biting..
That's all I can say. 

I am going to post some Full HD videos soon. 3.65 gb clips each arounds.. 
Enabled DX10 with some simple ini lines.

Game didn't even have a proper config for the gtx 680.
Gave me a 4 instead of a 5 in qualities.
Now AO is enabled and other things I guess.
There's a topic on steam forums about it.

It also had my cpu set to 4 not 5..
Should of been 5..
Easy stuff they could patch..
They could make this game a heavy hitter imo..
A little polish on escape and survivor mode, it would be amazing. 
I am having tons of fun with the game anyway.


----------



## Vendor (Feb 16, 2013)

no way i'm going to waste my money on this crap, the reviews just sums it all up, pathetic 58% overall score on combined on major gaming site made me care less about this game.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm wating for GOG to re-release AvP 2 with both addons. That one was just better and still is despite of the age. No close combat sequence nonsense, just pure horror shooter with aliens. no more, no less. And we liked it because of that. I don't get it why they want to make so many things at once these days and fail at every singel one of them. Do half of them instead and do those properly. Geez. And then they have such crap 6 years in production, change 10 engines, 10 development teams because most of them died because of the age ect etc. This also shows how poorly the game was planned and the lack of teams communication made it flop completelly when tehy decided something didn't turn out as they planned. Good dev teams can work out such issues easily. Those that can't end up with such crap game.

Judging by the demo they released on E3 it would be a fantastic game with incredible graphics and atmosphere. But it turned out like a really lame console port that got ported to a console (yeah, ported twice!) and back to PC again. Not even gonna pirate it as that would just fuel them up with excuses that piracy ruined their success...


----------



## claylomax (Feb 16, 2013)

Is it really that bad? I was looking forward to this game.


----------



## D007 (Feb 16, 2013)

Vendor said:


> no way i'm going to waste my money on this crap, the reviews just sums it all up, pathetic 58% overall score on combined on major gaming site made me care less about this game.



The reviews are wrong.. Your loss imo..
Aliens Colonial Marines 1080p, HD with DX10 enable...



claylomax said:


> Is it really that bad? I was looking forward to this game.



Imo it is not even remotely bad. To me it seems that super mega rage has taken over. The flaming of this game is ridiculous. I have played it, I know..
Put a lot of hours into it and it keeps me coming back so far.
My two cents. 
Do not listen to the reviews about this game. 
Most of them are just flat out trolls.


----------



## claylomax (Feb 16, 2013)

D007 said:


> The reviews are wrong.. Your loss imo..
> Aliens Colonial Marines 1080p, HD with DX10 enable...
> 
> 
> ...



Well thanks; good to know. I found this on wiki: 
"Aliens: Colonial Marines has received largely negative reviews. The large volume of negative reviews has resulted in a backlash including a discussion of video game journalism practices such as review date embargo and minimum score exclusivity"


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2013)

played my first game with an aussie host... world of difference. suddenly top of the scoreboards and loving the game.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 16, 2013)

D007 said:


> The reviews are wrong.. Your loss imo..
> Aliens Colonial Marines 1080p, HD with DX10 enable...
> 
> 
> ...



If you just look at thevery old demo presentation and what they served us now tells you that something went horribly wrong. usually games released later look better, not vice versa. The whole lighting and shading pokes in the eyes so much its impossible to ignore it. But i'd ignore that as i'm not a total gfx whore but seeing how aliens move around ruined the rest. they are basically human soldiers with tail and alien skin. Has anyone ever seen any climbing a wall or ceiling and attacking you from there? They always come to the ground and then charge you. Its pathetic. Even the first AvP had aliens with better space awareness than this game does...

And the multi with alien in 3rd person view. Seriously!? I agree that first person alien control requirs a great space awareness but the whole point of alien is close contact encounter. But here you're looking it in the back. WHY!?


----------



## D007 (Feb 16, 2013)

RejZoR said:


> If you just look at thevery old demo presentation and what they served us now tells you that something went horribly wrong. usually games released later look better, not vice versa. The whole lighting and shading pokes in the eyes so much its impossible to ignore it. But i'd ignore that as i'm not a total gfx whore but seeing how aliens move around ruined the rest. they are basically human soldiers with tail and alien skin. Has anyone ever seen any climbing a wall or ceiling and attacking you from there? They always come to the ground and then charge you. Its pathetic. Even the first AvP had aliens with better space awareness than this game does...
> 
> And the multi with alien in 3rd person view. Seriously!? I agree that first person alien control requirs a great space awareness but the whole point of alien is close contact encounter. But here you're looking it in the back. WHY!?




I like 3rd person and what you say about the AI is odd to me.
Look at my video.. 
They are all over the walls, ceiling and floor. 

Did you play on BA mode?
If not then you have no idea, the AI is different, harder and it really made the game for me..
Every other difficulty was too easy.

Maybe people having these AI, issues is more related to how the game messed up with simple inis. 
Like who knows. Maybe your cpu and gpu have accidentally been rated a 2 and should be a 4 or 5..  

Idk but the AI is all over the place in my game play.. See the vid.. 
Pictures speak louder than words and my video says it all.. Proof is in the pudding so to speak..

I like the game.. I enjoy it.. It was worth every penny imho..




Mussels said:


> played my first game with an aussie host... world of difference. suddenly top of the scoreboards and loving the game.



Great to hear Mussels. if you ever want to team up I am Bishop in steam.. Same avatar.. o7
Seriously the negativity this game has received is so unwarranted. If you base your decision to buy this off a review you are missing out.. Not even kidding..

The reviews are flat wrong imo, lies or simply people who have gotten so use to trolling, they don't know how to do anything else.. 
Look at my HD vids.. 
That is the AI on BA.. 
They are NOT dumb.
The game is NOT ugly.
The campaign and multi is all kinds of fun..
Just as much fun as I have with l4d and l4d2 or more..
That's real..



Batou1986 said:


> Except NS2 is a good game
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAAAPE/UnXdRs01kCQ/s400/1360712812836.gif



This is a clip of part of the game where the aliens are like half dead and dieing in the sewers underneath. 
They cannot see but they do hear. 
If you stand still they will walk past you.. If you move, you get attacked..
This is one of the biggest lies being spread about this game,.. A blatant lie..
That clip is 100%  BS..
The person who made it is just a troll
and more to the point anyone dumb enough to just believe it is..... Well I'd rather you not play the game anyway..
Enough trolls running around, don't need any in game..

AGAIN here is my HD MAX video with DX 10.. This is an uncompressed set of clips that is about 16 gb in size. 
This is how the game looks. 
I just think they brain farted and forgot to add some gpus id's to the list and enable some features.. 
Typical but an easy fix.. 

Aliens Colonial Marines 1080p, HD with DX10 enable...


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 17, 2013)

No matter what anyone says in defense of this game, there are some key issues about the sp that are unacceptable IMO.

1. Graphics that are considerably dumbed down from what the demo showed, such as no dynamic lighting, dumbed down particle effects, physics such as glass cracking missing, etc. Even map layouts are different.

2. Only 3 of the 11 levels are alien specific AI wise, with 3 merc only and the rest mixed.

3. It took 7 yrs to make yet the campaign is only 6 hrs long.

4. It plays like a corridor shooter vs survival horror, with lots of repetitious buildings and very linear pathways even outdoors.

5. Ammo is only seemingly sparse, because you can just use the weapon wheel to fill up by switching weapons.

6. Voice acting is terrible, even from the star characters like Michael Biehn

7. Dialogue is terrible.

8. AI is terrible

It all seems to add up to charging full price for a value game, though I hear some have already dropped it to $30 due to poor reception. No, I don't think this one can be blamed on unfair criticism. Look at Angry Joe's video review of it. He points out several things about the sp where the customers were lied to pre launch, and that is egg on the face of the devs and pubs, not the critics.


----------



## D007 (Feb 17, 2013)

Absolute proof people have been lieing about game bugs and game play..
http://kotaku.com/5984387/in-defense-of-that-alien-colonial-marines-gif-everyone-keeps-making-fun-of

I said the EXACT same thing on the forum when this happened and I got trolled to death, from raving lunatics screaming like 8 year olds, who wanted candy..
I proved that people are lieing and even now all they say is "Oh yea but there aren't any other lies" 
Come on.. Seriously?
Who is stupid enough to believe after seeing this, that there are no more lies?
Is anyone that dumb?
People are being duped. Likely by people who have been paid off to bash this game thoroughly.. They seem to be doing an excellent job..
But yea, videos speak louder than words.. Make up your own minds people.. ACM is a good game..
maybe not a GOTY game. But it is good and it is a lot of fun..
It is premium price worthy imho..




Frag Maniac said:


> No matter what anyone says in defense of this game, there are some key issues about the sp that are unacceptable IMO.
> 
> 1. Graphics that are considerably dumbed down from what the demo showed, such as no dynamic lighting, dumbed down particle effects, physics such as glass cracking missing, etc. Even map layouts are different.
> 
> ...




1. Graphics look nice and they are well within the acceptable range. You saw a demo.. No game is ever exactly like the demo.. Unfortunate but true..

2. So they promised you a game with only Aliens to fight? Where is that in writing? It never happened and you expecting the game to be EXACTLY what you want is unrealistic..

3. It took 7 yrs because AVP came out at the same time and the game changed hands.
We got lucky to see it at all..

4. It plays like all other video games that every COD and L4D fan enjoys.. It is a shooter..
Multiplayer opens up maps more but how often were you NOT in enclosed spaces in the Aliens movie? You were always in tight places.. Be happy they didn't cram you in a vent for half the story..

5. Ammo is ammo... I have no idea what your gripe is.. You get ammo, you shoot gun, same as any other game with guns..
This isn't Resident evil 1 where you can try to save ammo and only have one gun..
I like my guns and I worked hard to unlock the dang things.. 
Maybe make ammo a bit more sparse but you wouldn't even be thinking about that, if you played BA mode. 
All the ammo in the world doesn't mean a thing, if you can't keep it together..

6. Voice acting is acceptable but sub par.. But every game with crappy story and voice "IE COD" gets peoples seal of approval?
I call BS..

7. Dialogue is the same as what you said above.. you say it twice to make it seem like there is more wrong with the game.

8. AI is perfectly fine if you play the game on BA mode.

We trust reviews from a guy who calls himself "Angry" Joe? yea, that sounds reasonable..
The game is fine and if people gave it a chance they would find that out for themselves. Instead people like you are just ranting all over with discontent about what I consider to be trivial things.
Check my steam stats, I know the game and the reviews are BS imo.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 17, 2013)

1. his point is the demo had FAR better graphics, lighting, and physics. Fact is they lied about the graphical quality of the game, in video form. Nothing in the demo video made it to the story/missions either - watch the video, its quite a sore spot for a lot of people.

2. agreed with you on that.

3. and that too.

4. it felt too linear at times. why not have the freedom to put sentries where we want, instead of preset areas? let the aliens come from all angles and let us fight them off, instead of 100% the same experience for all players.

5. its survival horror - where you carry 10 full loaded weapons at all times. why customise classes when you can just swap weapons mid level?

6/7. the voice acting was acceptable, the plot was crap XD even the marines mocked how nothing made sense (why was the sulaco back, the hicks story, etc)

8. most of us cant play on that difficulty due to MP lag. sad but true.


----------



## D007 (Feb 17, 2013)

Well said mussels.. I guess I can agree on some parts.. linearity, fighting people instead of aliens sometimes..

The plot was crap lol..
But I enjoy the game..
That in it's self is important..
That's what matters in the end and I truly do enjoy it..

I hope we get dedicated servers.. That would really help with the lag.. Playing with some guy hosting on standard internet can be.. not so great.. XD


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 17, 2013)

2. It comes from survival horror roots, but has become a corridor shooter. No Aliens franchise game has been slanted that direction more than this one, and again, in the demo videos if anything they made it look like it was going to be survival horror mostly, vs having most of the levels involving merc fighting. The merc stuff really doesn't belong.

3. Not arguing why it took that long, just that given the amount of development time, it could have been written and polished WAY better. This has the feel of a value game that can be cranked out in less than a year.

6/7. Don't know how anyone can lump the two together, they're clearly different things. A writer writes the script, the voice booth directors and actors handle voice acting. Belittling them each being specialties can lead to apathy and lack of QC, which clearly this game suffers from on both. I was shocked at esp how dull Biehn's acting was, as if someone woke him up to read a few lines he was unfamiliar with and didn't care about.

8. Again, this is a franchise vested in survival horror roots. The sp experience really should have included better AI to honor that, and there's video proof of key AI like O'neal constantly getting in the way of the players and doing next to nothing even in coop. The xeno AI particularly is pretty bad too, not nearly as clever as the species is supposed to be. Most of it is predictable rush the player tactics. It's appalling how much better the xeno AI is in AvP 2010.

Say what you want about the game, as I and others will, but when you start in with that "people like you" crap, remember, you're seriously outnumbered on this one. Most can see it's a terrible game. We're not the ones trying to excuse and gloss over the fact that it was pretty much touted as a AAA game and ended up no better than most value games.

I  personally feel too many people are in denial of having spent too much on certain titles, and it's a big part of what gives some devs/pubs the means with which to abuse the power of false advertising.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 17, 2013)

hosts game of colonial marines

americans join


instant abuse and hatred over pings.



well fuck you. thats how it feels when i join your games :/


edit: being host is certainly an advantage


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah, it sucks if you're from the down under. It was always a problem with ping. Thats why it's nice if games have option to lock in regionally. I usually only play with EU users so pings are very good. With US players it's usually a bit worse. But it all depends on the game. Killing Floor is pretty playable even with high pings as its co-op and players don't really affect eachother. It's different when you have to attack other players...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 17, 2013)

at the very least, they need an option to filter games by ping so you dont join if ping is above an amount set by the user.


that'd be a good quick fix while they work out dedicated servers (a necessity for the game to surrive/not ruin gearbox/sega reputation)


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 17, 2013)

Well, it already ruined their reputation, now it's more of a damage control... if they do it right, ppl might say ok then, but if not, they'll fail even deeper...


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 17, 2013)

Word is Pritchard is embarrassed over the flames on Twitter. Yeah, ya think? What did he expect?


----------



## TheHunter (Feb 17, 2013)

Those ini lines dont do anything.. Dx10 line to true still shows dx9 with afterburner so its a big placebo.

My cpu is at 5 my gpu is at 4 changed to 5 still the same.. 

Game is bad no matter what. Alien AI a joke, GFX bad and dull, did I forget something o yeah the game sucks. xD


----------



## D007 (Feb 17, 2013)

Lol game is bad?. That's an opinion. 
It's worth a 7-8 imho.. 
Some people are just in troll world is what I think.. 
I mean since people are allowed to say I am in denial. I am allowed to call them "living in troll world" right?
Sounds fair.. If you hate it.. Stop playing it..
A lot of people who are playing it, actually love it.. 
I think the gamer world has become a bunch of spoiled brats..



Frag Maniac said:


> Word is Pritchard is embarrassed over the flames on Twitter. Yeah, ya think? What did he expect?



Yea because you found which one of the million "FAKE" responses from him? Show a link or it never happened.. Also who cares? Of course he's going to back pedal with trolls overbearingly, attacking the game.. People are just miserable.. and misery loves company, that's what i think.. Bashing this game and flaming it will not get you a job, it will not solve your relationship or financial issues.. I sincerely think people are venting on the game, for no other reason than some blow out of proportion sense of entitlement and troll rage..


----------



## TheHunter (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes its bad and not 45-50€ worth.. Max 15-20€

Btw i dont troll, AVP2010 is way better, also aliens act like real aliens and the game actually has some scary moments.

Here its just oh look an alien better get scarred, but scarred at what, that clumsy alien animation? even Doom3 a 8year old game has better scare factor then this rushed port.. 



Also it looks dull most of the time, nothing like that presentation Demo. And this is the whole point, why show something that's not here in final game and looks at least 5x worse.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 17, 2013)

Biggest reason graphics dont look so good is TIme Gate Studios dropped the ball, the game was extremely over budget on memory for the PS3 version so it got scaled back. aka i think the memory usage was supposedly in the 350-400mb range with the console only offering 256mb regardless the games not as bad as reviews make it out to be but people are gonna rail on Gearbox for it for some major reasons

1st 6-7 years to develop the title instead they Do Borderlands 1 and 2 and pickup and spit polish Duke Nukem before throwing it out the door

2nd The demo uses in game assets of the final game but its heavily scripted and makes use of graphics features left out in the final game due to console limitations.  Essentially Gearbox tried to save face by redoing one level to show off to try and keep concerns over its development at bay.

3rd You can't give companies a free pass when they suck to execute this is aimed more at you D007 I am glad you like the game and enjoy it. But the simple fact is a greater majority DISLIKE it and feel mislead on the final product. I do have to agree the game appears lackluster the multiplayer is mostly like its only saving grace but as can be seen by Mussells posts in many areas of the world terrible execution and support will hurt Gearbox and Sega's reputations 

4th Gearbox sub contracted Time Gate then used them as an excuse. The fact is Gearbox didnt care and out sourced the product it bit them in the ass deal with it. Gearbox deserves the flak they get because they are just pushing blame onto someone else for there inability to execute on this product.

Its a recurring theme with Gearbox if its not a game they WANT to work on or is not one of their IN HOUSE IPs they tend to just toss it out the door and say here ya go.

Overall its a mediocre game not as bad as the press is making it out to be mind you but it certainly has an air of more indie or budget gaming behind it.

Lets face it here it WAS developed by Time Gate Studios

The only positively reviewed game they have ever worked on is Section 8 and its reworked Section 8 Prejudice or w.e everything else was terrible done cash in expansions for the Fear series that Monolith soft threw under a bus canon wise because they were so terrible.

Overall I will pick the game up myself later on down the line but as of right now the cost of the game and DLC is to high for what little is actually there. I am hoping Gearbox mans up fixes some issues and smooths things out however i expect they will try to sweep it under the rug and forget it ever happened.


----------



## D007 (Feb 17, 2013)

I do not give anyone a free pass to do anything and this hardly screams indie..
40 hours already for 50 bucks... I got my moneys worth and some..

Really Idk what to even say to people who say this game feels indie.. 
I find that statement ridiculous.
I don't mean to sound rude, just being honest.

I don't think it's worth 100 dollars US, that's for sure.. No game I have ever played is..
The DLC might be a game changer and I hope for the best.
I have 40 hours so far in the game so no matter what I got my moneys worth x3 imo..
Most games now a days can be beaten withing 6 hours...
That's plenty of bang for my buck, that I have thoroughly enjoyed.

But we are all entitled to our opinion. Maybe the game will reach a state, where the people who are not happy, will be happy. 
I however am happy, not "overjoyed" or anything..
I could write a  list of issues and I have on the forums but I find the game fun..
40 hours worth of fun so far and the DLC isn't even out.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 17, 2013)

The biggest problem i have is Gearbox essentially trying to say its all TIme Gates fault.

essentially if your gonna take on one of the biggest movie franchises and one of the most loyal fan bases and make a game for them put the effort in. 6-7 years and what we got is nothing compared to what should have been made. 

When employees are saying a HUGE amount of content was cut to make it fit that tells us alot.

Again im hoping Gearbox does something again games not terrible its just no where near what a AAA title is.

my Indie point is ive played far better Indie titles that were more fun had better gameplay and mechanics but id say ACM should be around a 55-65 out of a 100 its just not up to par with other games of this caliber. 

Im saying this having had a blast with Duke Nukem Forever which i gave a review score of a 6 out of 10 give or take.  ACM isnt as bad as its made out to be for sure its just not a blockbuster fantastic game. I say this as i also enjoy a couple of game series that are well honestly crap lol
Dynasty Warriors springs to mind lol.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 18, 2013)

D007 said:


> Yea because you found which one of the million "FAKE" responses from him? Show a link or it never happened.. Also who cares?



Uh, I said "word is", as in going by responses from those whom actually USE such sites. I have no interest in social networking sites, but I can also see why this game gets so much criticism. That you can't see it and see fit to jump on everyone that points out it's flaws calling them trolls is not only childish, it's pretty much against forum rules, and I'm about to have a word with the staff if you don't get off my back for merely conveying my opinion about the game in a non hostile way. 

One would think those genuinely content with their purchase would not be so quick to act like a rabid animal when anyone criticizes the game, thus it's logical to assume denial. It's more an observation than an insult, esp when it comes in defense of all the slams you've leveled toward those pointing out the game's many flaws.

You repeatedly say things such as "who cares" regarding criticism toward the game and even your perception of some of the things you know yourself to be flawed. Why even argue the point if you don't care? Many actually DO care about such things, and are not quick to plop down $50-$60 without first knowing whether it's going to be well invested.

If you actually think your purchase was sound, fine, be happy, rather than jumping on everyone that's giving reasons, and valid ones, for passing on it. You're not going to change their opinions any by it. You're only making it all the more obvious that some don't care much about QC in games given much of what you've said.

To those trying file edits,
A neighbor of mine has this on PC, so I've seen how the whole game looks, and I'm still not impressed with it and feel the complaints are well justified. I also looked in the game files and tried editing his config to set Detail Mode from 2 to 5, and unlike Dishonored where that edit makes a noticeable difference, it doesn't seam to make much if any difference in this game. It still looks nowhere near as good as the demo did.


cadaveca said:


> From what I got from the opening credits, Gearbox is more a producer here than the actual developer.


Found an interesting article posted on the ACM Gearbox forum indicating GB may have taken the money that was supposed to be used for ACM and spent it on Borderlands 1&2, while having TimeGate make ACM virtually unsupervised. When it got back to SEGA it was crap quality and all GB did at that point was fix game breaking bugs and crashes. If true GB is worse than I thought, and could get sued. From the publishing to the producing to the developing, it appears this game was one big smoke and mirrors project. If this is true it was robbed of it's funds, farmed out, and neglected, and it shows all signs of being just that. http://segabits.com/blog/2013/02/16...segas-money-funded-the-borderlands-franchise/


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 18, 2013)

wow, tempers people.

That being said, I find it quite annoying when some people suggest it's trendy to 'dis' ACM.  So many folk were looking forward to it.  I wanted a scary, atmospheric game with some element of creativity in the games actual design.  

Instead I found clinical environments with no special effects to give me a feeling of immersion and a game style that could simply be me running around corridors shooting men in badly articulated alien suits.

Dead Space was a creep atmospheric game.  Parts of Doom 3 had me 'concerned' about what dark corridors I was going down.  But this game delivers none of that tension.  I think I played about an hour.  If a game can't get your interest in the first hour - it's a failed attempt for me.  

I loved Aliens when it was released in the cinemas (theaters for you yanks!) and it was a rip roaring rollercoaster of excitement.  I've been waiting years for this game since it was first announced.  Anybody who has waited that long and sat with the expectations of a game to capture that feeling from way back then, 20 odd years ago, cannot fail to be disappointed by this game.


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 18, 2013)

this game looks cool in previews than today release...


----------



## HammerON (Feb 19, 2013)

Okay - thread cleaned-up of the bickering. Please stay on topic and remain civil. This is the only warning you will receive.
Remember that it is okay to agree to disagree


----------



## D007 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Downloadable INI tweaks, max settings, no GPU detection required.*

Downloadable INI tweaks, max settings, no GPU detection required.
The easy way. 
(MAKE SURE YOU COPY AND PASTE YOUR ORIGINAL FILES, IN THE ORIGINAL DIRECTORIES, BEFORE OVERWRITING ANYTHING. KEEP YOUR ORIGINAL FILES)

=====================================================================================================
[To those who do not know, the game does not have any newer GPU's added.
So if you use a gpu that is even like 4 years old. You will be defaulted to lower settings because the game does not know what your GPU is.
This temporarily resolves that issue and brings you to max settings, no matter what.]
=====================================================================================================

This is for 1920x1080. If your res is not 1920x1080
Do the following:

Take the files off "Read only"
Search the compat for "1920" & "1080" change it to your res.
Same goes for the engine file.
Then set the files back to read only, apply.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This ini should not care about what gpu you have, because every setting in every batch, is now maxed.

The files have been set to "Read only".
simply drop these files into your My documents/My Games/ Aliens Colonial Marines/Pecan Game/ Config
FOLDER.
Done..
Enjoy..


You cannot revert any settings or adjust settings in game, when using this ini.
It will crash if you do.

Lense flares, DOF and some things like motion blur, have been removed.
I like a crisp picture, not a blurry one, with rainbow hexagons.
The severe blueish haze from mulitplayer in vs on marines, should also be gone from the levels where it happened.
Seemed like it was a low quality bloom issue.
Not sure..
AO may not work..May require gpu tweaking and catalyst/control panel over rides, beta drivers, etc.

See the readme if you would like, no need if you don't.


http://www.gamefront.com/files/22985900/ACM3.rar

http://www.mediafire.com/?fpbmg9mf1nzfs2p

PLEASE:
(MAKE SURE YOU COPY AND PASTE YOUR ORIGINAL FILES, IN THE ORIGINAL DIRECTORIES, BEFORE OVERWRITING ANYTHING. KEEP YOUR ORIGINAL FILES)

EDIT: Uploaded a new file with EXTREME delay for body despawn and parts you can be blown into.
9999 seconds for bodies to despawn and more parts you can be blown/chopped up into.
100 bodies can be dead on screen at one time.
The Pecangame file does this. Do not use mine if you do not want that. 

Steam forum topic:
http://steamcommunity.com/app/49540/discussions/0/846945955296803069/

SIDE note: 35 years old, saw aliens in theaters as a child. I am NOT disappointed.
Could be better but it's sure a lot of fun for me.. 60+ hours and counting..

EDIT: Updated with new files.
Bodies will not despawn for 9999 seconds.
Bodies can be blown/chopped up into more parts.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 22, 2013)

Well I just broke down and got it. Its downloading now. Dave turned me on to this.....

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=127541833#25938

Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2013)

havent tried any graphics tweaks here. waiting on the game to get dedicated servers.


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 23, 2013)

avp gold is way more fun then in mp then colonial marines is...


----------



## D007 (Feb 23, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well I just broke down and got it. Its downloading now. Dave turned me on to this.....
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=127541833#25938
> 
> Has anyone tried it?



It's the same as mine "Mostly" except you have to actually add things manually.
Mine is just dropping in files and you are done, no GPU detection addition required.

Be careful with that Adonys guy. 
He says things work that don't, all the time. 
He was screaming about how he enabled DX10/11 and he never did. 
He acts like settings that don't work, actually do something.. 
I don't trust people who say things work, that are proven to not work. 
End up messing up your configs..
I know mine work, tried, true and tested..

Also with my tweaks you don't have to add any video card. Just drop my files in and you are done..
Annnd with my settings, bodies will not despawn..
Not just 2 mins.. 9999 seconds..
They stay indefinitely..

(Examples of things he has said work that do not:

Smoothing? Smoothing is disabled.. lol
AI "fixes" that just make the AI act like everything is the floor.. Not a fix at all.
DX 10/11 he said was working, It's not.
"Drop particle distortion" does anything? Tested and I see no difference at all..
He had people setting certain texture lod bias to 0 and it was crashing them..

He keeps revising that guide so he looks better, taking out things he told people to do that crashed them, made them reinstall or something else equally aggravating..
He has been wrong a lot..

Anywho, I tested mine..
He just changes shit and hopes no one crashes.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2013)

D007 said:


> It's the same as mine "Mostly" except you have to actually add things manually.
> Mine is just dropping in files and you are done, no GPU detection addition required.
> 
> Be careful with that Adonys guy.
> ...



Fair enough man. I would rather go with one done by a TPU member then someone random. Can you paste the text in the ini file here so I can add it to mine? I would like to give it a try. Some things I want to leave on like DOF and lenses flare.


----------



## D007 (Feb 23, 2013)

Located in:
My documents/my games/Aliens colonial marines/Pecangame/config

Make sure you set the files to "read only" after, or the game will revert you.
Also, do not try to change settings in game after this or you will crash.

If you are not running @ 1920x1080 you need to manually change the res in the compat and the engine file.
Then set it to read only..

(If you want to modify my files, make sure in the "pecancompat", you change the settings in every "[AppCompatBucket]" section
Bucket 1 through bucket 5, have to all be the same. You can just copy and paste one section, once you have it the way you want.
Or you can download my linked files and just drop them in. )

That's how I got around, needing to add gpu's to the list.

Enjoy.. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
File name:
PECANCOMPAT:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Spoiler



d[AppCompat]
CPUScore1=1000
CPUScore2=720
CPUScore3=630
CPUScore4=500
CPUScore5=275
CPUSpeed1=1.8
CPUSpeed2=2.4
CPUSpeed3=3.0
CPUSpeed4=3.5
CPUSpeed5=4.0
CPUMultiCoreMult=1.75
CPUHyperThreadMult=1.15
CPUMemory1=0.5
CPUMemory2=1.0
CPUMemory3=1.0
CPUMemory4=2.0
CPUMemory5=3.0
GPUmemory1=128
GPUmemory2=128
GPUmemory3=256
GPUmemory4=512
GPUmemory5=768
GPUShader1=2
GPUShader2=2
GPUShader3=2
GPUShader4=3
GPUShader5=3

[AppCompatGPU-0x10DE]
VendorName=NVIDIA
VendorMobileTag=Go
0x014F=1,GeForce 6200
0x00F3=1,GeForce 6200
0x0221=1,GeForce 6200
0x0163=1,GeForce 6200 LE
0x0162=1,GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM)
0x0161=1,GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)
0x0162=1,GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM)
0x0160=1,GeForce 6500
0x0141=2,GeForce 6600
0x00F2=2,GeForce 6600
0x0140=2,GeForce 6600 GT
0x00F1=2,GeForce 6600 GT
0x0142=2,GeForce 6600 LE
0x00F4=2,GeForce 6600 LE
0x0143=2,GeForce 6600 VE
0x0147=2,GeForce 6700 XL
0x0041=2,GeForce 6800
0x00C1=2,GeForce 6800
0x0047=2,GeForce 6800 GS
0x00F6=2,GeForce 6800 GS
0x00C0=2,GeForce 6800 GS
0x0045=2,GeForce 6800 GT
0x00F9=2,GeForce 6800 Series GPU
0x00C2=2,GeForce 6800 LE
0x0040=2,GeForce 6800 Ultra
0x00F9=2,GeForce 6800 Series GPU
0x0043=2,GeForce 6800 XE
0x0048=2,GeForce 6800 XT
0x0218=2,GeForce 6800 XT
0x00C3=2,GeForce 6800 XT
0x01DF=2,GeForce 7300 GS
0x0393=2,GeForce 7300 GT
0x01D1=2,GeForce 7300 LE
0x01D3=2,GeForce 7300 SE
0x01DD=2,GeForce 7500 LE
0x0392=3,GeForce 7600 GS
0x0392=3,GeForce 7600 GS
0x02E1=3,GeForce 7600 GS
0x0391=3,GeForce 7600 GT
0x0394=3,GeForce 7600 LE
0x00F5=4,GeForce 7800 GS
0x0092=4,GeForce 7800 GT
0x0091=4,GeForce 7800 GTX
0x0291=4,GeForce 7900 GT/GTO
0x0292=4,GeForce 7900 GS
0x0290=4,GeForce 7900 GTX
0x0293=4,GeForce 7900 GX2
0x0294=4,GeForce 7950 GX2
0x0322=0,GeForce FX 5200
0x0321=0,GeForce FX 5200 Ultra
0x0323=0,GeForce FX 5200LE
0x0326=1,GeForce FX 5500
0x0326=1,GeForce FX 5500
0x0312=1,GeForce FX 5600
0x0311=1,GeForce FX 5600 Ultra
0x0314=1,GeForce FX 5600XT
0x0342=1,GeForce FX 5700
0x0341=1,GeForce FX 5700 Ultra
0x0343=1,GeForce FX 5700LE
0x0344=1,GeForce FX 5700VE
0x0302=1,GeForce FX 5800
0x0301=1,GeForce FX 5800 Ultra
0x0331=1,GeForce FX 5900
0x0330=1,GeForce FX 5900 Ultra
0x0333=1,GeForce FX 5950 Ultra
0x0324=1,GeForce FX Go5200 64M
0x031A=1,GeForce FX Go5600
0x0347=1,GeForce FX Go5700
0x0167=1,GeForce Go 6200/6400
0x0168=1,GeForce Go 6200/6400
0x0148=1,GeForce Go 6600
0x00c8=2,GeForce Go 6800
0x00c9=2,GeForce Go 6800 Ultra
0x0098=3,GeForce Go 7800
0x0099=3,GeForce Go 7800 GTX
0x0298=3,GeForce Go 7900 GS
0x0299=3,GeForce Go 7900 GTX
0x0185=0,GeForce MX 4000
0x00FA=0,GeForce PCX 5750
0x00FB=0,GeForce PCX 5900
0x0110=0,GeForce2 MX/MX 400
0x0111=0,GeForce2 MX200
0x0110=0,GeForce2 MX/MX 400
0x0200=0,GeForce3
0x0201=0,GeForce3 Ti200
0x0202=0,GeForce3 Ti500
0x0172=0,GeForce4 MX 420
0x0171=0,GeForce4 MX 440
0x0181=0,GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X
0x0173=0,GeForce4 MX 440-SE
0x0170=0,GeForce4 MX 460
0x0253=0,GeForce4 Ti 4200
0x0281=0,GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X
0x0251=0,GeForce4 Ti 4400
0x0250=0,GeForce4 Ti 4600
0x0280=0,GeForce4 Ti 4800
0x0282=0,GeForce4 Ti 4800SE
0x0203=0,Quadro DCC
0x0309=1,Quadro FX 1000
0x034E=1,Quadro FX 1100
0x00FE=1,Quadro FX 1300
0x00CE=1,Quadro FX 1400
0x0308=1,Quadro FX 2000
0x0338=1,Quadro FX 3000
0x00FD=1,Quadro PCI-E Series
0x00F8=1,Quadro FX 3400/224400
0x00CD=1,Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI
0x004E=1,Quadro FX 4000
0x00CD=1,Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI
0x00F8=1,Quadro FX 3400/4400
0x009D=1,Quadro FX 4500
0x029F=1,Quadro FX 4500 X2
0x032B=1,Quadro FX 500/FX 600
0x014E=1,Quadro FX 540
0x014C=1,Quadro FX 540 MXM
0x032B=1,Quadro FX 500/FX 600
0X033F=1,Quadro FX 700
0x034C=1,Quadro FX Go1000
0x00CC=1,Quadro FX Go1400
0x031C=1,Quadro FX Go700
0x018A=1,Quadro NVS with AGP8X
0x032A=1,Quadro NVS 280 PCI
0x00FD=1,Quadro PCI-E Series
0x0165=1,Quadro NVS 285
0x017A=1,Quadro NVS
0x018A=1,Quadro NVS with AGP8X
0x0113=1,Quadro2 MXR/EX
0x017A=1,Quadro NVS
0x018B=1,Quadro4 380 XGL
0x0178=1,Quadro4 550 XGL
0x0188=1,Quadro4 580 XGL
0x025B=1,Quadro4 700 XGL
0x0259=1,Quadro4 750 XGL
0x0258=1,Quadro4 900 XGL
0x0288=1,Quadro4 980 XGL
0x028C=1,Quadro4 Go700
0x0295=4,NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT
0x03D0=1,NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 430
0x03D1=1,NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 405
0x03D2=1,NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 400
0x0241=1,NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE
0x0242=1,NVIDIA GeForce 6100
0x0245=1,NVIDIA Quadro NVS 210S / NVIDIA GeForce 6150LE
0x029C=1,NVIDIA Quadro FX 5500
0x0191=5,NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX
0x0193=5,NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS
0x0400=4,NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GTS
0x0402=4,NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT
0x0421=4,NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT
0x0422=4,NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS
0x0423=4,NVIDIA GeForce 8300 GS
0x1180=5,NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680

[AppCompatGPU-0x1002]
VendorName=ATI
VendorMobileTag=Mobility
0x5653=1,ATI MOBILITY/RADEON X700
0x7248=5,Radeon X1950 XTX Uber - Limited Edition
0x7268=5,Radeon X1950 XTX Uber - Limited Edition Secondary
0x554D=3,Radeon X800 CrossFire Edition
0x556D=3,Radeon X800 CrossFire Edition Secondary
0x5D52=3,Radeon X850 CrossFire Edition
0x5D72=3,Radeon X850 CrossFire Edition Secondary
0x564F=1,Radeon X550/X700 Series
0x4154=1,ATI FireGL T2
0x4174=1,ATI FireGL T2 Secondary
0x5B64=1,ATI FireGL V3100
0x5B74=1,ATI FireGL V3100 Secondary
0x3E54=1,ATI FireGL V3200
0x3E74=1,ATI FireGL V3200 Secondary
0x7152=1,ATI FireGL V3300
0x7172=1,ATI FireGL V3300 Secondary
0x7153=1,ATI FireGL V3350
0x7173=1,ATI FireGL V3350 Secondary
0x71D2=1,ATI FireGL V3400
0x71F2=1,ATI FireGL V3400 Secondary
0x5E48=1,ATI FireGL V5000
0x5E68=1,ATI FireGL V5000 Secondary
0x5551=1,ATI FireGL V5100
0x5571=1,ATI FireGL V5100  Secondary
0x71DA=1,ATI FireGL V5200
0x71FA=1,ATI FireGL V5200 Secondary
0x7105=1,ATI FireGL V5300
0x7125=1,ATI FireGL V5300 Secondary
0x5550=1,ATI FireGL V7100
0x5570=1,ATI FireGL V7100 Secondary
0x5D50=1,ATI FireGL V7200
0x7104=1,ATI FireGL V7200
0x5D70=1,ATI FireGL V7200 Secondary
0x7124=1,ATI FireGL V7200 Secondary
0x710E=1,ATI FireGL V7300
0x712E=1,ATI FireGL V7300 Secondary
0x710F=1,ATI FireGL V7350
0x712F=1,ATI FireGL V7350 Secondary
0x4E47=1,ATI FireGL X1
0x4E67=1,ATI FireGL X1 Secondary
0x4E4B=1,ATI FireGL X2-256/X2-256t
0x4E6B=1,ATI FireGL X2-256/X2-256t Secondary
0x4A4D=1,ATI FireGL X3-256
0x4A6D=1,ATI FireGL X3-256 Secondary
0x4147=1,ATI FireGL Z1
0x4167=1,ATI FireGL Z1 Secondary
0x5B65=1,ATI FireMV 2200
0x5B75=1,ATI FireMV 2200 Secondary
0x719B=1,ATI FireMV 2250
0x71BB=1,ATI FireMV 2250 Secondary
0x3151=1,ATI FireMV 2400
0x3171=1,ATI FireMV 2400 Secondary
0x724E=1,ATI FireStream 2U
0x726E=1,ATI FireStream 2U Secondary
0x4C58=1,ATI MOBILITY FIRE GL 7800
0x4E54=1,ATI MOBILITY FIRE GL T2/T2e
0x5464=1,ATI MOBILITY FireGL V3100
0x3154=1,ATI MOBILITY FireGL V3200
0x564A=1,ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5000
0x564B=1,ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5000
0x5D49=1,ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5100
0x71C4=1,ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5200
0x71D4=1,ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5250
0x7106=1,ATI MOBILITY FireGL V7100
0x7103=1,ATI MOBILITY FireGL V7200
0x4C59=1,ATI MOBILITY RADEON
0x4C57=1,ATI MOBILITY RADEON 7500
0x4E52=1,ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9500
0x4E56=1,ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9550
0x4E50=1,ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 Series
0x4A4E=1,ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9800
0x7210=1,ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300
0x7211=1,ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300
0x94C9=1,ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400
0x94C8=1,ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT
0x9581=1,ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600
0x9583=1,ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT
0x714A=1,ATI Mobility Radeon X1300
0x7149=1,ATI Mobility Radeon X1300
0x714B=1,ATI Mobility Radeon X1300
0x714C=1,ATI Mobility Radeon X1300
0x718B=1,ATI Mobility Radeon X1350
0x718C=1,ATI Mobility Radeon X1350
0x7196=1,ATI Mobility Radeon X1350
0x7145=1,ATI Mobility Radeon X1400
0x7186=1,ATI Mobility Radeon X1450
0x718D=1,ATI Mobility Radeon X1450
0x71C5=1,ATI Mobility Radeon X1600
0x71D5=1,ATI Mobility Radeon X1700
0x71DE=1,ATI Mobility Radeon X1700
0x71D6=1,ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT
0x7102=1,ATI Mobility Radeon X1800
0x7101=1,ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT
0x7284=1,ATI Mobility Radeon X1900
0x718A=1,ATI Mobility Radeon X2300
0x7188=1,ATI Mobility Radeon X2300
0x5461=1,ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300
0x5460=1,ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300
0x3152=1,ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300
0x3150=1,ATI MOBILITY RADEON
0x5462=1,ATI MOBILITY RADEON X600 SE
0x5652=1,ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700
0x5653=1,ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700
0x5673=1,ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700 Secondary
0x5D4A=1,ATI MOBILITY RADEON X800
0x5D48=1,ATI MOBILITY RADEON X800  XT
0x4153=1,ATI Radeon 9550/X1050 Series
0x4173=1,ATI Radeon 9550/X1050 Series Secondary
0x4150=1,ATI RADEON 9600 Series
0x4E51=1,ATI RADEON 9600 Series
0x4151=1,ATI RADEON 9600 Series
0x4155=1,ATI RADEON 9600 Series
0x4152=1,ATI RADEON 9600 Series
0x4E71=1,ATI RADEON 9600 Series Secondary
0x4171=1,ATI RADEON 9600 Series Secondary
0x4170=1,ATI RADEON 9600 Series Secondary
0x4175=1,ATI RADEON 9600 Series Secondary
0x4172=1,ATI RADEON 9600 Series Secondary
0x9402=5,ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT
0x9403=5,ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT
0x9400=5,ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT
0x9401=5,ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT
0x791E=1,ATI Radeon X1200 Series
0x791F=1,ATI Radeon X1200 Series
0x7288=5,ATI Radeon X1950 GT
0x72A8=5,ATI Radeon X1950 GT Secondary
0x554E=3,ATI RADEON X800 GT
0x556E=3,ATI RADEON X800 GT Secondary
0x554D=3,ATI RADEON X800 XL
0x556D=3,ATI RADEON X800 XL Secondary
0x4B4B=3,ATI RADEON X850 PRO
0x4B6B=3,ATI RADEON X850 PRO Secondary
0x4B4A=3,ATI RADEON X850 SE
0x4B6A=3,ATI RADEON X850 SE Secondary
0x4B49=3,ATI RADEON X850 XT
0x4B4C=3,ATI RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition
0x4B6C=3,ATI RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition Secondary
0x4B69=3,ATI RADEON X850 XT Secondary
0x793F=1,ATI Radeon Xpress 1200 Series
0x7941=1,ATI Radeon Xpress 1200 Series
0x7942=1,ATI Radeon Xpress 1200 Series
0x5A61=1,ATI Radeon Xpress Series
0x5A63=1,ATI Radeon Xpress Series
0x5A62=1,ATI Radeon Xpress Series
0x5A41=1,ATI Radeon Xpress Series
0x5A43=1,ATI Radeon Xpress Series
0x5A42=1,ATI Radeon Xpress Series
0x5954=1,ATI Radeon Xpress Series
0x5854=1,ATI Radeon Xpress Series
0x5955=1,ATI Radeon Xpress Series
0x5974=1,ATI Radeon Xpress Series
0x5874=1,ATI Radeon Xpress Series
0x5975=1,ATI Radeon Xpress Series
0x4144=1,Radeon 9500
0x4149=1,Radeon 9500
0x4E45=1,Radeon 9500 PRO / 9700
0x4E65=1,Radeon 9500 PRO / 9700 Secondary
0x4164=1,Radeon 9500 Secondary
0x4169=1,Radeon 9500 Secondary
0x4E46=1,Radeon 9600 TX
0x4E66=1,Radeon 9600 TX Secondary
0x4146=1,Radeon 9600TX
0x4166=1,Radeon 9600TX Secondary
0x4E44=1,Radeon 9700 PRO
0x4E64=1,Radeon 9700 PRO Secondary
0x4E49=1,Radeon 9800
0x4E48=1,Radeon 9800 PRO
0x4E68=1,Radeon 9800 PRO Secondary
0x4148=1,Radeon 9800 SE
0x4168=1,Radeon 9800 SE Secondary
0x4E69=1,Radeon 9800 Secondary
0x4E4A=1,Radeon 9800 XT
0x4E6A=1,Radeon 9800 XT Secondary
0x7146=2,Radeon X1300 / X1550 Series
0x7166=2,Radeon X1300 / X1550 Series Secondary
0x714E=2,Radeon X1300 Series
0x715E=2,Radeon X1300 Series
0x714D=2,Radeon X1300 Series
0x71C3=2,Radeon X1300 Series
0x718F=2,Radeon X1300 Series
0x716E=2,Radeon X1300 Series Secondary
0x717E=2,Radeon X1300 Series Secondary
0x716D=2,Radeon X1300 Series Secondary
0x71E3=2,Radeon X1300 Series Secondary
0x71AF=2,Radeon X1300 Series Secondary
0x7142=2,Radeon X1300/X1550 Series
0x7180=2,Radeon X1300/X1550 Series
0x7183=2,Radeon X1300/X1550 Series
0x7187=2,Radeon X1300/X1550 Series
0x7162=2,Radeon X1300/X1550 Series Secondary
0x71A0=2,Radeon X1300/X1550 Series Secondary
0x71A3=2,Radeon X1300/X1550 Series Secondary
0x71A7=2,Radeon X1300/X1550 Series Secondary
0x7147=2,Radeon X1550 64-bit
0x715F=2,Radeon X1550 64-bit
0x719F=2,Radeon X1550 64-bit
0x7167=2,Radeon X1550 64-bit Secondary
0x717F=2,Radeon X1550 64-bit Secondary
0x7143=2,Radeon X1550 Series
0x7193=2,Radeon X1550 Series
0x7163=2,Radeon X1550 Series Secondary
0x71B3=2,Radeon X1550 Series Secondary
0x71CE=3,Radeon X1600 Pro / Radeon X1300 XT
0x71EE=3,Radeon X1600 Pro / Radeon X1300 XT Secondary
0x7140=3,Radeon X1600 Series
0x71C0=3,Radeon X1600 Series
0x71C2=3,Radeon X1600 Series
0x71C6=3,Radeon X1600 Series
0x7181=3,Radeon X1600 Series
0x71CD=3,Radeon X1600 Series
0x7160=3,Radeon X1600 Series Secondary
0x71E2=3,Radeon X1600 Series Secondary
0x71E6=3,Radeon X1600 Series Secondary
0x71A1=3,Radeon X1600 Series Secondary
0x71ED=3,Radeon X1600 Series Secondary
0x71E0=3,Radeon X1600 Series Secondary
0x71C1=3,Radeon X1650 Series
0x7293=3,Radeon X1650 Series
0x7291=3,Radeon X1650 Series
0x71C7=3,Radeon X1650 Series
0x71E1=3,Radeon X1650 Series Secondary
0x72B3=3,Radeon X1650 Series Secondary
0x72B1=3,Radeon X1650 Series Secondary
0x71E7=3,Radeon X1650 Series Secondary
0x7100=4,Radeon X1800 Series
0x7108=4,Radeon X1800 Series
0x7109=4,Radeon X1800 Series
0x710A=4,Radeon X1800 Series
0x710B=4,Radeon X1800 Series
0x710C=4,Radeon X1800 Series
0x7120=4,Radeon X1800 Series Secondary
0x7128=4,Radeon X1800 Series Secondary
0x7129=4,Radeon X1800 Series Secondary
0x712A=4,Radeon X1800 Series Secondary
0x712B=4,Radeon X1800 Series Secondary
0x712C=4,Radeon X1800 Series Secondary
0x7243=5,Radeon X1900 Series
0x7245=5,Radeon X1900 Series
0x7246=5,Radeon X1900 Series
0x7247=5,Radeon X1900 Series
0x7248=5,Radeon X1900 Series
0x7249=5,Radeon X1900 Series
0x724A=5,Radeon X1900 Series
0x724B=5,Radeon X1900 Series
0x724C=5,Radeon X1900 Series
0x724D=5,Radeon X1900 Series
0x724F=5,Radeon X1900 Series
0x7263=5,Radeon X1900 Series Secondary
0x7265=5,Radeon X1900 Series Secondary
0x7266=5,Radeon X1900 Series Secondary
0x7267=5,Radeon X1900 Series Secondary
0x7268=5,Radeon X1900 Series Secondary
0x7269=5,Radeon X1900 Series Secondary
0x726A=5,Radeon X1900 Series Secondary
0x726B=5,Radeon X1900 Series Secondary
0x726C=5,Radeon X1900 Series Secondary
0x726D=5,Radeon X1900 Series Secondary
0x726F=5,Radeon X1900 Series Secondary
0x7280=5,Radeon X1950 Series
0x7240=5,Radeon X1950 Series
0x7244=5,Radeon X1950 Series
0x72A0=5,Radeon X1950 Series Secondary
0x7260=5,Radeon X1950 Series Secondary
0x7264=5,Radeon X1950 Series Secondary
0x5B60=1,Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series
0x5B63=1,Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series
0x5B73=1,Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series Secondary
0x5B70=1,Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series Secondary
0x5657=1,Radeon X550/X700 Series
0x5677=1,Radeon X550/X700 Series Secondary
0x5B62=1,Radeon X600 Series
0x5B72=1,Radeon X600 Series Secondary
0x3E50=1,Radeon X600/X550 Series
0x3E70=1,Radeon X600/X550 Series Secondary
0x5E4D=2,Radeon X700
0x5E4B=2,Radeon X700 PRO
0x5E6B=2,Radeon X700 PRO Secondary
0x5E4C=2,Radeon X700 SE
0x5E6C=2,Radeon X700 SE Secondary
0x5E6D=2,Radeon X700 Secondary
0x5E4A=2,Radeon X700 XT
0x5E6A=2,Radeon X700 XT Secondary
0x5E4F=2,Radeon X700/X550 Series
0x5E6F=2,Radeon X700/X550 Series Secondary
0x554B=3,Radeon X800 GT
0x556B=3,Radeon X800 GT Secondary
0x5549=3,Radeon X800 GTO
0x554F=3,Radeon X800 GTO
0x5D4F=3,Radeon X800 GTO
0x5569=3,Radeon X800 GTO Secondary
0x556F=3,Radeon X800 GTO Secondary
0x5D6F=3,Radeon X800 GTO Secondary
0x4A49=3,Radeon X800 PRO
0x4A69=3,Radeon X800 PRO Secondary
0x4A4F=3,Radeon X800 SE
0x4A6F=3,Radeon X800 SE Secondary
0x4A48=3,Radeon X800 Series
0x4A4A=3,Radeon X800 Series
0x4A4C=3,Radeon X800 Series
0x5548=3,Radeon X800 Series
0x4A68=3,Radeon X800 Series Secondary
0x4A6A=3,Radeon X800 Series Secondary
0x4A6C=3,Radeon X800 Series Secondary
0x5568=3,Radeon X800 Series Secondary
0x4A54=3,Radeon X800 VE
0x4A74=3,Radeon X800 VE Secondary
0x4A4B=3,Radeon X800 XT
0x5D57=3,Radeon X800 XT
0x4A50=3,Radeon X800 XT Platinum Edition
0x554A=3,Radeon X800 XT Platinum Edition
0x4A70=3,Radeon X800 XT Platinum Edition Secondary
0x556A=3,Radeon X800 XT Platinum Edition Secondary
0x4A6B=3,Radeon X800 XT Secondary
0x5D77=3,Radeon X800 XT Secondary
0x5D52=3,Radeon X850 XT
0x5D4D=3,Radeon X850 XT Platinum Edition
0x5D6D=3,Radeon X850 XT Platinum Edition Secondary
0x5D72=3,Radeon X850 XT Secondary

[Configuration]

[AppCompatBucket1]
AmbientOcclusion=True
bAllowNvidiaStereo3d=True
bAllowSHLightSynthesize=True
StaticDecals=True
DynamicDecals=True
DynamicLights=True
DynamicShadows=True
LightEnvironmentShadows=True
CompositeDynamicLights=False
DirectionalLightmaps=True
MotionBlur=False
DepthOfField=False
Bloom=False
FXAA=False
UseHighQualityBloom=True
Distortion=True
DropParticleDistortion=False
SpeedTreeLeaves=True
SpeedTreeFronds=True
OnlyStreamInTextures=True
LensFlares=False
FogVolumes=True
FloatingPointRenderTargets=True
OneFrameThreadLag=False
UseVsync=False
UpscaleScreenPercentage=True
SkeletalMeshLODBias=0
ParticleLODBias=0
DetailMode=2
ShadowFilterQualityBias=1
ShadowDistanceMultiplier=1
MaxAnisotropy=16
MaxMultisamples=8
MinShadowResolution=1024
MaxShadowResolution=2048
bForceRequestedShadowsOn=True
SSMaxTemporaryShadows=40
MaxResHorizBeforeWarning=-1
SceneCaptureStreamingMultiplier=1.000000
FoliageDensityMultiplier=1.000000
ShadowTexelsPerPixel=2.000000
PlatformThreshold=1.0
TEXTUREGROUP_World=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WorldNormalMap=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WorldSpecular=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Character=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_CharacterNormalMap=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_CharacterSpecular=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Weapon=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WeaponNormalMap=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WeaponSpecular=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Vehicle=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_VehicleNormalMap=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_VehicleSpecular=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Cinematic=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Effects=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_EffectsNotFiltered=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Skybox=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Lightmap=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Shadowmap=(LODBias=0)

[AppCompatBucket2]
AmbientOcclusion=True
bAllowNvidiaStereo3d=True
bAllowSHLightSynthesize=True
StaticDecals=True
DynamicDecals=True
DynamicLights=True
DynamicShadows=True
LightEnvironmentShadows=True
CompositeDynamicLights=False
DirectionalLightmaps=True
MotionBlur=False
DepthOfField=False
Bloom=False
FXAA=False
UseHighQualityBloom=True
Distortion=True
DropParticleDistortion=False
SpeedTreeLeaves=True
SpeedTreeFronds=True
OnlyStreamInTextures=True
LensFlares=False
FogVolumes=True
FloatingPointRenderTargets=True
OneFrameThreadLag=False
UseVsync=False
UpscaleScreenPercentage=True
SkeletalMeshLODBias=0
ParticleLODBias=0
DetailMode=2
ShadowFilterQualityBias=1
ShadowDistanceMultiplier=1
MaxAnisotropy=16
MaxMultisamples=8
MinShadowResolution=1024
MaxShadowResolution=2048
bForceRequestedShadowsOn=True
SSMaxTemporaryShadows=40
MaxResHorizBeforeWarning=-1
SceneCaptureStreamingMultiplier=1.000000
FoliageDensityMultiplier=1.000000
ShadowTexelsPerPixel=2.000000
PlatformThreshold=1.0
TEXTUREGROUP_World=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WorldNormalMap=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WorldSpecular=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Character=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_CharacterNormalMap=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_CharacterSpecular=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Weapon=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WeaponNormalMap=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WeaponSpecular=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Vehicle=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_VehicleNormalMap=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_VehicleSpecular=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Cinematic=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Effects=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_EffectsNotFiltered=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Skybox=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Lightmap=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Shadowmap=(LODBias=0)

[AppCompatBucket3]
AmbientOcclusion=True
bAllowNvidiaStereo3d=True
bAllowSHLightSynthesize=True
StaticDecals=True
DynamicDecals=True
DynamicLights=True
DynamicShadows=True
LightEnvironmentShadows=True
CompositeDynamicLights=False
DirectionalLightmaps=True
MotionBlur=False
DepthOfField=False
Bloom=False
FXAA=False
UseHighQualityBloom=True
Distortion=True
DropParticleDistortion=False
SpeedTreeLeaves=True
SpeedTreeFronds=True
OnlyStreamInTextures=True
LensFlares=False
FogVolumes=True
FloatingPointRenderTargets=True
OneFrameThreadLag=False
UseVsync=False
UpscaleScreenPercentage=True
SkeletalMeshLODBias=0
ParticleLODBias=0
DetailMode=2
ShadowFilterQualityBias=1
ShadowDistanceMultiplier=1
MaxAnisotropy=16
MaxMultisamples=8
MinShadowResolution=1024
MaxShadowResolution=2048
bForceRequestedShadowsOn=True
SSMaxTemporaryShadows=40
MaxResHorizBeforeWarning=-1
SceneCaptureStreamingMultiplier=1.000000
FoliageDensityMultiplier=1.000000
ShadowTexelsPerPixel=2.000000
PlatformThreshold=1.0
TEXTUREGROUP_World=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WorldNormalMap=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WorldSpecular=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Character=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_CharacterNormalMap=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_CharacterSpecular=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Weapon=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WeaponNormalMap=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WeaponSpecular=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Vehicle=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_VehicleNormalMap=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_VehicleSpecular=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Cinematic=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Effects=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_EffectsNotFiltered=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Skybox=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Lightmap=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Shadowmap=(LODBias=0)

[AppCompatBucket4]
AmbientOcclusion=True
bAllowNvidiaStereo3d=True
bAllowSHLightSynthesize=True
StaticDecals=True
DynamicDecals=True
DynamicLights=True
DynamicShadows=True
LightEnvironmentShadows=True
CompositeDynamicLights=False
DirectionalLightmaps=True
MotionBlur=False
DepthOfField=False
Bloom=False
FXAA=False
UseHighQualityBloom=True
Distortion=True
DropParticleDistortion=False
SpeedTreeLeaves=True
SpeedTreeFronds=True
OnlyStreamInTextures=True
LensFlares=False
FogVolumes=True
FloatingPointRenderTargets=True
OneFrameThreadLag=False
UseVsync=False
UpscaleScreenPercentage=True
SkeletalMeshLODBias=0
ParticleLODBias=0
DetailMode=2
ShadowFilterQualityBias=1
ShadowDistanceMultiplier=1
MaxAnisotropy=16
MaxMultisamples=8
MinShadowResolution=1024
MaxShadowResolution=2048
bForceRequestedShadowsOn=True
SSMaxTemporaryShadows=40
MaxResHorizBeforeWarning=-1
SceneCaptureStreamingMultiplier=1.000000
FoliageDensityMultiplier=1.000000
ShadowTexelsPerPixel=2.000000
PlatformThreshold=1.0
TEXTUREGROUP_World=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WorldNormalMap=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WorldSpecular=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Character=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_CharacterNormalMap=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_CharacterSpecular=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Weapon=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WeaponNormalMap=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WeaponSpecular=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Vehicle=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_VehicleNormalMap=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_VehicleSpecular=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Cinematic=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Effects=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_EffectsNotFiltered=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Skybox=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Lightmap=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Shadowmap=(LODBias=0)

[AppCompatBucket5]
AmbientOcclusion=True
bAllowNvidiaStereo3d=True
bAllowSHLightSynthesize=True
StaticDecals=True
DynamicDecals=True
DynamicLights=True
DynamicShadows=True
LightEnvironmentShadows=True
CompositeDynamicLights=False
DirectionalLightmaps=True
MotionBlur=False
DepthOfField=False
Bloom=False
FXAA=False
UseHighQualityBloom=True
Distortion=True
DropParticleDistortion=False
SpeedTreeLeaves=True
SpeedTreeFronds=True
OnlyStreamInTextures=True
LensFlares=False
FogVolumes=True
FloatingPointRenderTargets=True
OneFrameThreadLag=False
UseVsync=False
UpscaleScreenPercentage=True
SkeletalMeshLODBias=0
ParticleLODBias=0
DetailMode=2
ShadowFilterQualityBias=1
ShadowDistanceMultiplier=1
MaxAnisotropy=16
MaxMultisamples=8
MinShadowResolution=1024
MaxShadowResolution=2048
bForceRequestedShadowsOn=True
SSMaxTemporaryShadows=40
MaxResHorizBeforeWarning=-1
SceneCaptureStreamingMultiplier=1.000000
FoliageDensityMultiplier=1.000000
ShadowTexelsPerPixel=2.000000
PlatformThreshold=1.0
TEXTUREGROUP_World=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WorldNormalMap=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WorldSpecular=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Character=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_CharacterNormalMap=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_CharacterSpecular=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Weapon=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WeaponNormalMap=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WeaponSpecular=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Vehicle=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_VehicleNormalMap=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_VehicleSpecular=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Cinematic=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Effects=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_EffectsNotFiltered=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Skybox=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Lightmap=(LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Shadowmap=(LODBias=0)

[IniVersion]
0=1361214050.000000
1=1361217335.000000



--------------------------------------------------------------------
PECANENGINE:
--------------------------------------------------------------------


Spoiler




Protocol=unreal
Name=Player
Map=SP...655799.000000
1=1360655799.000000

[/spoiler]


----------



## erocker (Feb 23, 2013)

I uh, put the wall of text in spoiler tags. My finger was getting tired from scrolling.


----------



## D007 (Feb 23, 2013)

erocker said:


> I uh, put the wall of text in spoiler tags. My finger was getting tired from scrolling.



Lol sorry, I was in the midsts of putting spoilers into it. XD


----------



## HammerON (Feb 24, 2013)

D007 said:


> Located in:
> My documents/my games/Aliens colonial marines/Pecangame/config
> 
> Make sure you set the files to "read only" after, or the game will revert you.
> ...


----------



## D007 (Feb 24, 2013)

Cool hammer but if you don't want to modify anything, you can just download the files I uploaded here earlier.
Same files at both links, just an alternate.


http://www.gamefront.com/files/22985900/ACM3.rar

http://www.mediafire.com/?fpbmg9mf1nzfs2p

If you are runnning @ 1920x1080, just drop them into the directory and you are set.
If not, change the res in the engine and compat file manually.
Cheers. o7


----------



## HammerON (Feb 24, 2013)

I will be running at 2560x1600...


----------



## D007 (Feb 24, 2013)

HammerON said:


> I will be running at 2560x1600...



K yea, change the res, set the files back to read only and you are good.

(MAKE SURE YOU COPY AND PASTE THE ORIGINAL FILES INTO THE ORIGINAL DIRECTORY FIRST)

Just in case..lol..


----------



## Mussels (Feb 24, 2013)

what setting changes the amount of time corpses stay? playing team deathmatch with 30 gibbed bodies staying between rounds in the same corner is stupid looking, and lag inducing.


nevermind, searched for 9999 and found them


----------



## D007 (Feb 24, 2013)

Mussels said:


> what setting changes the amount of time corpses stay? playing team deathmatch with 30 gibbed bodies staying between rounds in the same corner is stupid looking, and lag inducing.
> 
> 
> nevermind, searched for 9999 and found them




Yep, that's it.. o7
"Stupid" looking is a matter of opinion. I like carnage..lol

Add me if you wan to play sometime. Co op campaign on UBA ftw. 
I am Bishop on steam, same avatar.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2013)

D007 said:


> Yep, that's it.. o7
> "Stupid" looking is a matter of opinion. I like carnage..lol
> 
> Add me if you wan to play sometime. Co op campaign on UBA ftw.
> I am Bishop on steam, same avatar.



it made my game lag terribly, i get nearly double the FPS with it set to 3 minutes. it also made it possible for people to (unintentionally) hide inside piles of corpses.


coop would be fun, i'll add you. time zone/work makes meeting up for gaming difficult, so dont be upset if i refuse to join/dont respond to chat.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Feb 26, 2013)

Kotaku source:
http://kotaku.com/5986694/from-dream-to-disaster-the-story-of-aliens-colonial-marines?popular=true

Escapist source:
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/122365-The-Story-Behind-Alien-Colonial-Marines-Failure?utm_source=news&utm_medium=index_carousel&utm_campaign=all


I'm missing where the information isn't justified.  Gearbox got the license from Sega.  They sat on the license, developing their own games.  Sega presses for some return on their investment, after the RPG falls through (though there may still be hope).  Gearbox can't spare development time, because they've got their in-house IP to work on.  They farm the business out to another dev, thinking that the heavy lifting will be done while they focus on other projects.  9 months prior to release date they get back a game that might be release ready in 12 months.  They rush to finish the project, cutting substantial corners.

Gearbox pushes the game out the door "on time."  The game sells on the strength of the franchise, and reviewers are stifled until it's too late.  

Disregarding the catty crap slung between companies, you've got two studios with completely different visions working on the project.  Taking the most positive view, let's say both companies have a track record of releasing quality products (I know this may be difficult).  The underpinnings weren't adequately defined, so there are two different sets of goals.  


All of this would be reason for a functionally passable game, if nothing special.  There were two factors that bring the media s##t cannons to bear; Gearbox was responsible for the similarly mediocre DNF and the sales figures were vastly inflated because people absolutely love the Aliens franchise (combined with a very promising trailer).



Is this as bad as it is being made out to be; no.  It's a lot like Prometheus.  If you removed the Aliens pedigree you'd have something generic, but decently playable.  Unfortunately, they used name recognition for sales, and the media is using that to crucify Gearbox.  The only response the could give, that won't earn them more rage, would be silence and a stream of free patches to fix some of the more egregious issues.  

People say you are "in denial" because there are vocal defenders of this game.  I think we can reasonably agree that the game has flaws.  You've found ways to fix some of them on the PC, but what about the console?  People without a gaming rig are playing a different game, which is what they are reviewing.  Can you honestly say the vanilla game isn't a disappointment?  



It is my intention to pick this game up with all the DLC, and the substantial official patching it needs, when it hits $5 in a Steam sale.  I choose that number because games like The Binding of Isaac, Alien Breed, and Overlord are all under $5 and offer more fun with the same (or longer) campaigns.  $60 for one game, or $60 for 12 games.  I don't think this game can compete.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 26, 2013)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Kotaku source:
> http://kotaku.com/5986694/from-dream-to-disaster-the-story-of-aliens-colonial-marines?popular=true
> 
> Escapist source:
> ...



I love Prometheus even without the "Aliens" edge to it. Very cool movie.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 26, 2013)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> It is my intention to pick this game up with all the DLC, and the substantial official patching it needs, when it hits $5 in a Steam sale.  I choose that number because games like The Binding of Isaac, Alien Breed, and Overlord are all under $5 and offer more fun with the same (or longer) campaigns.  $60 for one game, or $60 for 12 games.  I don't think this game can compete.



I played the game start to finish without any game-stopping bugs or anything. I did play through it in co-op, and on the hardest difficulty. Having done so, It's really hard for me to agree with any of these reviews out, and it really makes me wonder if these reviewers actually played the game.


Or perhaps I was entertained, and that was enough for me.


----------



## D007 (Feb 26, 2013)

I have said it a million times and I will say it again. 
We should not even begin to act like what they did was ok, or that we got the game they showed us. 
We were lied to, plain and simple..

That being said, the game we did get, was actually worth playing.
But I do not consider it to be the game I was shown. 
90 hours and counting of game time, says I got my 50 bucks worth and some.

I had a lot of fun and I will continue to play the game.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 26, 2013)

D007 said:


> We were lied to, plain and simple..



Perhaps. But I tend to ignore pre-launch hype of any title. I mean really... of course they are trying to sell the game to you, and situations like this.. the disappointment...are why people hate salespeople in the first place.


----------



## D007 (Feb 26, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Perhaps. But I tend to ignore pre-launch hype of any title. I mean really... of course they are trying to sell the game to you, and situations like this.. the disappointment...are why people hate salespeople in the first place.




For sure.. I knew I knew it wouldn't be like the demo.. Most games vary from the demo a bit..
It's more like a rough draft..
But the demo seemed very actualized.. Was just odd..

If SDK comes out though and we can make our own survivor/escape maps. I am all over it..
Going to take all of hadleys hope and turn it into survivor/escape..

One giant escape/survivor map..lol..
I'd like to turn the entire campaign into MP versus as well, if I can..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 26, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> I played the game start to finish without any game-stopping bugs or anything. I did play through it in co-op, and on the hardest difficulty. Having done so, It's really hard for me to agree with any of these reviews out, and it really makes me wonder if these reviewers actually played the game.
> 
> 
> Or perhaps I was entertained, and that was enough for me.



Speaking of which we need to find all the weapons and easter eggs. We only got three from what I can remember.


EDIT: D007 can you post up some before and after screens of ACM with your tweaks?


----------



## D007 (Feb 26, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Speaking of which we need to find all the weapons and easter eggs. We only got three from what I can remember.
> 
> 
> EDIT: D007 can you post up some before and after screens of ACM with your tweaks?



Lol I really can't anymore..
The ones that I did take.. I took 40 of them..
I tried to upload to steam and steam errored out on all of them..
Good times..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 26, 2013)

D007 said:


> Lol I really can't anymore..
> The ones that I did take.. I took 40 of them..
> I tried to upload to steam and steam errored out on all of them..
> Good times..



Mine errors also. However they are still on your HD man.


----------



## xenocide (Feb 26, 2013)

D007 said:


> Lol I really can't anymore..
> The ones that I did take.. I took 40 of them..
> I tried to upload to steam and steam errored out on all of them..
> Good times..



Even though Steam has it built right in, good old Imgur tends to be more reliable.



TheMailMan78 said:


> I love Prometheus even without the "Aliens" edge to it. Very cool movie.



I loved Prometheus.  Yes, it had some absurd moments, but it was still a really enjoyable movie.  It was never actually marketed as an Alien prequel, but everyone made the connections and assumed it was, and I find those are the people that tend to be disappointed.  I wish there was a better connection, but it's not like they aren't planning on doing a follow up.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 26, 2013)

xenocide said:


> Even though Steam has it built right in, good old Imgur tends to be more reliable.
> 
> 
> 
> I loved Prometheus.  Yes, it had some absurd moments, but it was still a really enjoyable movie.  It was never actually marketed as an Alien prequel, but everyone made the connections and assumed it was, and I find those are the people that tend to be disappointed.  I wish there was a better connection, but it's not like they aren't planning on doing a follow up.



You know that movie was based off of heavy alien mythology? I don't mean "Aliens" the movie myth. But real hypothesis on the origin of man?

I'm not a believer in that stuff. I try and follow the Christian faith but that movie was based off of real theories. Check it out.


----------



## D007 (Feb 26, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Mine errors also. However they are still on your HD man.



On it, but mixed with the other 300 or so pics I have taken in game. I have no idea which are which anymore..
Can check my steam topic titled "Downloadable ini tweaks". 
So far everyone is happy with the results. I know I am.

That's the best I have right now.


----------



## jagd (Feb 27, 2013)

It is selling very nice ,number one at UK charts http://www.vg247.com/2013/02/18/uk-charts-aliens-colonial-marines-takes-top/ and also PS3/Xbox/ Pc versions selling nice according to this http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=514385 

Players did not listen reviewers and/or franchise support


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Mar 2, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You know that movie was based off of heavy alien mythology? I don't mean "Aliens" the movie myth. But real hypothesis on the origin of man?
> 
> I'm not a believer in that stuff. I try and follow the Christian faith but that movie was based off of real theories. Check it out.



Please allow me to clarify.  People were angry that Prometheus wasn't Aliens.  I didn't think it would be.  I wasn't happy with Prometheus, but it wasn't a bad movie.  If it came out without being attached to Aliens it would have been better reviewed.

The same stands for this game.  It has a bad story campaign, but so many shooters do.  It picks up the slack with a decent multiplayer.  This is forgiven in dozens of similar games.  What people reviled was that Gearbox was attached, and it wasn't the Aliens game that was being sold by the demos.  


Point 1) Gearbox.  Their reputation was stained with Duke.  It doesn't matter that Borderlands 1 and 2 were awesome.  It doesn't matter that they have a track record of awesome.  It doesn't matter that the heavy lifting was farmed out.  Gearbox was under critical eyes, because of their previous uninspired flop.

Point 2) Don't deliver crap, when you've sold me on gold.  Aliens is SCIFI horror.  Geiger mad creepiness into a weapon, and put it into his designs.  The gameplay "demo" offered this in a video game medium, and people were psyched.  They forgot that the Aliens franchise has been on the decline for a couple of decades.  They ignored 3, Resurrection, and the VS. series.  They pretended the bad video games didn't outnumber the good games in their beloved franchise.  After ignoring all of the signs, people still believed this game would deliver the same experience as the movies.
Instead, we get a half finished campaign, and a decent multiplayer suite.  People reacted to this average game without balance.  An average game would get average scores, but this "travesty" must be made an example.  Every flaw was multiplied.  Every flaw became a glaring failure.  Never mind that the game was average, it had to be bad.


Do I think there's something fun here, yes.  Do I think most reviewers were justifiably angry, no.  Have I experienced some of the myriad issues (that will hopefully be fixed), yes.  Do I still have Benny Hill music playing in my mind from running around my partners (who refused to kill the xenomorph running right in front of them), yep.  Do I stand firm with the assertion that this game is surprisingly broken, yep!



Also, I was indicating that at the $60 price point this game is untennable.  At the $20 point, we're in the right ballpark.  At the $5 point, it's very easy to pickup.


----------

